# Fighting in Afghanistan claims 2 NATO soldiers



## vonGarvin (29 Nov 2006)

Source:
http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/11/29/afghanistan.deaths/index.html
0757 AST 29 Nov 2006

(CNN) -- Two NATO soldiers were killed and another was wounded during combat in eastern Afghanistan on Tuesday, NATO's International Security Assistance Force said.

The deaths occurred in Logar province's Puli Alam district, when a military vehicle struck a roadside bomb. An interpreter was also wounded.

The nationalities of the soldiers were not released.

On Monday, two Canadian soldiers died when a suicide bomber rammed his car into their convoy in the southern city of Kandahar. (Full story)

The report of the latest casualties came as Afghanistan takes center stage at the NATO summit in Latvia. NATO leaders at a summit in Riga were expected to declare on Wednesday their determination on Wednesday to prevail over the Taliban.


----------

